
Ask HN: Help, NY is shutting down our hacker house due to AirBnb Law? - alexandercrohde
New York is shutting down our hacker house in NY due to AirBnb Law, apparently, even though it&#x27;s not  not at all a short-term stay situation (we all have leases, receive mail at the address, some of us have been here over a year).<p>An inspector came by on Wednesday and dropped off papers saying we all had to be out by Sunday. Does anybody know anything about this or what our options are?
======
thunderstrike
r/legaladvice or see a lawyer.

